
Show HN: Sync keys you track in Keybase to GPG - samuelcouch
https://github.com/samuelcouch/kbsync/blob/master/kbsync
======
stephenr
Can someone tell me why Keybase still doesn't offer a GPG Key server?

Oh right, because then people would realise that you can get 90% of the day to
day value from plain old GPG and a regular key server.

